# Ford 2110 rebuild kit



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the cheapest dealer to get a rebuild kit for my 2110 Ford diesel tractor? needs pistons, rings, sleeves , exhaust & Intake gaskets, valve cover gasket, standard rods & bearings, oil pan gasket. Anyone have any ideas? thanks.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your Ford 2110 is a Japanese Shibaura built tractor. I suspect your only source of a rebuild kit is a Case-New Holland (CNH) dealership. They're all the same basically - charge about twice what a part normally goes for!


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Ford rebuild kit*

Yeah, I kinda figured I would end up going to dealer. I have a few dealers to go through. THought I would give it a shot though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Rebuild kit*



harry16 said:


> Your Ford 2110 is a Japanese Shibaura built tractor. I suspect your only source of a rebuild kit is a Case-New Holland (CNH) dealership. They're all the same basically - charge about twice what a part normally goes for!


Hi, I was wondering how you know this is a Japanese Shibaura built tractor? You are right on prices. I need to find out a little more about this. The machine is tore apart and need to find a place I can get a better price on them. Thanks.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

How do I know this is a Shibaura built tractor? Most all of the Ford compact tractors eventually were built by Shibaura. Go to tractordata.com to confirm the Shiubaura was the manufacturer of 2110's.

Your only chance is to find a Shibaura dealer and see if they support that engine directly. 

Good luck.


----------



## Skeeder1964 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok I will try them suggestions. I appreciate the direction. Gives me another avenue to look into. Thanks for your help.


----------

